# Excellent EAST COAST Dealer



## PABMW (Mar 8, 2007)

kfinlayson said:


> Maz may come through, however, his sales tactics made me very nervous. I tried to get him to confirm my specifications to make sure he wasn't going to add costs to his low quote and he said it was so much work that he would only do it if I put down a deposit with my credit card. He said he was very busy and gets over 50 e-mails a day. He may get hit with a lot of bids so others can use his low-bid to bargain their own dealers. If that is true he needs to figure out a better way to separate the wheat from the shaft. I was ready to write a check. Sorry folks, I don't spend over $40,000 cash with someone who behaves like street vendor.


Stay away from this guy (Maz Hejazi at VOB). He is sleazy and difficult to work with. He writes "NON-REFUNDABLE" deposit on his sales slips. His English is so terrible, one cannot even understand his email. Just go to Passport BMW instead and get your car from Joern. I know I did.


----------



## Sabado Gigante (Jan 27, 2007)

With all those options you should add PDC. See the 3 series thread.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Is it me or is the price this guy paid 2.4k over wholesale ED ? That is not a great deal at all. So besides dealing with a lousy salesman (as others have pointed out) he paid too much.... Not a good thing. Go with a reputable dealer and save aggravation. If anyone is on the NY/Ct/NJ (Tristate/Metron NYC) area just PM me and I can send you to several dealers....

Best of luck!:thumbup:


----------



## bmwfanwashdc (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello all bmw fans. I have to agree with mason and kfinlayson about Maz. He was definitely shady with me also. It is hard to get a straight price out of him. Not even close on ed delivery that other dealers could offer. He seemed to working from msrp down and not from invoice up. He even said that 3's do come out of dealer allocations. I have heard that only 6'ers and m's for sure come out of allocation. He was very vague about delivery days and states that if another person was offering full mrsp or higher than you offer - your euro delivery date would get pushed back. I would stay away.


----------



## ufgatorindc (Mar 12, 2007)

anyone have a direct email for joern at passport? i emailed both VOB and Passport at their generic emails regarding an upcoming ED this summer and have only heard from Maz at VOB so far....


----------



## bmwfanwashdc (Feb 28, 2007)

joern at passport is in germany until march 20, 2007.


----------



## bmwfanwashdc (Feb 28, 2007)

ufgatorindc said:


> anyone have a direct email for joern at passport? i emailed both VOB and Passport at their generic emails regarding an upcoming ED this summer and have only heard from Maz at VOB so far....


Ufgatorindc? what was your experience with maz. read my comment and above ones. I spoke to sales manager at passport. joern will be back on march 20, 2007.


----------



## ufgatorindc (Mar 12, 2007)

based on the comments above, i think i'll pass on Maz and go with Joern...

joern actually replied back with a detailed email from munich only a few hours after i sent it and seems like a real class act so far...


----------



## ufgatorindc (Mar 12, 2007)

this was the reply i received from Maz:

Thank you for requesting from us. I am review your request and will get back
with you shortly. 

which doesn't really tell me anything


----------



## mrrrkva1 (Dec 28, 2006)

If anyone makes it to Lynchburg, va I would recommend Mike Campbell!!


----------



## PABMW (Mar 8, 2007)

bmwfanwashdc said:


> Ufgatorindc? what was your experience with maz. read my comment and above ones. I spoke to sales manager at passport. joern will be back on march 20, 2007.


Trust me on this. Stay AWAY from Maz H. unless you want to waste your time and money.

He is not a very friendly person. How can you survive in this business if he doesn't treat his customers well?!

Don't get ripped off. Just go to Passport BMW.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

PABMW said:


> ...... Just go to Passport BMW.


+ 1


----------



## bmwfanwashdc (Feb 28, 2007)

PABMW said:


> Trust me on this. Stay AWAY from Maz H. unless you want to waste your time and money.
> 
> He is not a very friendly person. How can you survive in this business if he doesn't treat his customers well?!
> 
> Don't get ripped off. Just go to Passport BMW.


TRUST ME TOO!!

I went there in person. maz was anything less than professional and and act of congress to get a price of. beware of stories saying ed cars really come out of allocation etc on 3's 2' high demand.


----------



## Davisjl (Jun 6, 2006)

xplrrsport said:


> Finally a recommended East Coast BMW Point of Contact (ED/non-ED purchase).
> 
> ED Dealer Invoice/US MSRP - BMW 2007 328xi Sedan
> $29,350.00 / $34,300.00 - Base Price
> ...


Your pricing is wrong.

ED invoice on a 328i is $ 27,890 base not $ 29,350

Total Invoice price for your setup is:

Base $ 27,890
Comfort Access $ 455
Xeon Headlights $ 730
Navigation $ 1,910
Sat Radio $ 540
Metallic Paint $ 430
Cold Weather $ 910
Premium package $ 2,995
Sports $ 1,545
Destination $ 775

Total Invoice $ 38,180.00

Maz offer is $ 39,630

Total over Invoice you are paying is isn't worth the drive to go get the car.

Oh hell ... this was even before the March refreash ... Take off $ 480 on the invoice price for a total of $ 37,700.

I bet Maz was wetting himself to get that sale.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Davisjl said:


> Your pricing is wrong.
> 
> ED invoice on a 328i is $ 27,890 base not $ 29,350
> 
> ...


The price is $29,350. He's looking at the 328xi.


----------



## Davisjl (Jun 6, 2006)

jerezano66 said:


> The price is $29,350. He's looking at the 328xi.


Well there ya go ... I knew I should have paid more attention in my Pre-School classes when we learned the abc .... I just got board and missed the day we went over "x"


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Davisjl said:


> Well there ya go ... I knew I should have paid more attention in my Pre-School classes when we learned the abc .... I just got board and missed the day we went over "x"


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## spidey3018 (Apr 6, 2008)

*what a car*

I'm proud new owner of my first Z4 coupe. I've driven the bmw sedans all my life and wow, what a difference. I. looking for someone in the eastern pa area that knows how to hard wire the V1? Also, are there any hidden tracks/roads where the group may get together and run the cars?


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

ufgatorindc said:


> anyone have a direct email for joern at passport? i emailed both VOB and Passport at their generic emails regarding an upcoming ED this summer and have only heard from Maz at VOB so far....


You better get a move on....

BTW- you did not look that hard:
http://www.passportbmw.com/Department-New.aspx

Best of luck!:thumbup:


----------

